# Visitor



## Tony Snyder (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm just a visitor from the chain saw site. 

I have a pesticide license in Illinois. I grow truck patch sweet corn. Do most of the stuff with my restored AC D17, plows, discs,and planters.
I let wholesale buyers come in and pick there own. I do no picking


----------

